

Ask HN: What would you use for ad tracking? - aledalgrande

Google Analytics doesn't seem the best in UX terms for non-tech people. Is there any alternative?
======
israelyc
Are you an advertiser or a publisher? what exactly would you like to track?

OpenX.org and google.com/dfp/sb (if you are a publisher) are both free and
great.

~~~
aledalgrande
It's actually my client's startup, he's selling ad space so he would want to
track clicks on those ads to charge properly.

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll dig them out!

~~~
israelyc
Either will work - but they need to learn about ad serving a little bit for it
to make sense.

